# Lesco vs Anderson



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm going to be applying some fertilizer to my Bermuda in a few weeks, and I'm going with Anderson 18-24-12, but found Lesco makes the same fertilizer. Has anyone used either or both?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Brand names are not very important in fertilizer. Go with the cheapest.


----------

